

CentOS releases continuous repo for immediate access to patches - rkalla
http://lists.centos.org/pipermail/centos-announce/2011-September/018078.html

======
rkalla
More specifically, instead of waiting for the next stable release (6.1 as of
this writing) you can register the continuous repo which picks up all the bug
and security fixes targeted for the next release (no new features) and you can
apply them, keep your version-older system up to date.

This was done as a result of 6.0 taking so long to get out after RedHat
released, leaving a lot of servers unpatched as everyone waiting for the big
rollup release to pickup all the changes.

